# Cruze Mods



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

How many of y'all here have done a thing after market to your Cruze TDI can be engine looks lowering lighting etc let's see what's out there


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

What I've done.



KN Intake (Cause I love oil on my MAF sensor <3 ) I actually put the resonator back in today. The resonator surprisingly makes the short intake a lot more quiet, but I was tired of dust getting on that insulation.


All the LEDs.
DEF is sort of disabled. It won't trap me at 4 mph limp mode in theory.

That's it 

What I am working on



2.5" DownPipe (should probably double check that, I am pretty sure its 2.5"), 3" DP-Back, with either a 4" magnaflow muffler. Mostly stainless steel.


FX-R Retrofit with 5500K bulbs. Afraid of heat, so sticking with 35W.
Replacing the godawful Pioneer 6x9s. (or maybe I just got a bad batch)

Distant Future



Turn DEF Tank into a lawn ornament. Carry around a spare tire instead.
250 HP Goal
Bigger badder fixed turbo


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

They make an intake for the CTD?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

804tdicruze said:


> They make an intake for the CTD?


Sort of. They are what I call "Short Intakes" which are cheap and take air directly from whatever happens to be in the engine bay. The factory intake is a cold air intake as it takes air from the outside, but it's like sucking threw a very thin straw.

Amsoil and KN (who are both the same company) make the intakes. Amsoil is dry, KN is oil. Otherwise the two are exactly the same.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

A few people have posted build threads in this section, with pics and details. I think if you search the words diesel and build you should be able to find some of them.


----------



## 804tdicruze (Oct 15, 2014)

Yea I'm prolly not gonna put an intake in my in sure it really opens up the air flow I wanna do HID or LEDS but I'm worried about the DTRL and how they will affect the lights


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

804tdicruze said:


> Yea I'm prolly not gonna put an intake in my in sure it really opens up the air flow I wanna do HID or LEDS but I'm worried about the DTRL and how they will affect the lights


I think some people just made the headlights full power 24/7 else you will need a special relay to hook up the HIDs. LEDS I am guessing would just plug right in. Of course people on here will scream at you for not using projectors. The Diesel is almost exactly the same as the Gas except for the actual engine, so you can see what people did with the other models.


----------



## DECruzer (Jul 19, 2015)

It's not a freakin' "TDI" engine.


----------



## albertacruze (Feb 5, 2015)

DECruzer said:


> It's not a freakin' "TDI" engine.


Well technically it is a "TDI". Turbocharged and direct injected (common rail).


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

2015 Diesel mods are

K&N intake
2.5 down pipe
2.5 mid pipe
tuned and deleted

future mods 

Projector headlights
S1bg turbo 
25% over injectors


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Jdrury15 said:


> S1bg turbo



Take lots of videos for me.


----------



## Kraiger (Oct 19, 2014)

Any transmission mods for the bigger turbo?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Kraiger said:


> Any transmission mods for the bigger turbo?


Not that I've seen. I know someone with that setup and been fine for a year now.


----------



## Overspray (Jun 16, 2014)

Jdrury15 said:


> Kraiger said:
> 
> 
> > Any transmission mods for the bigger turbo?
> ...


Any additional info on that car? Is it local to us?


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Overspray said:


> Any additional info on that car? Is it local to us?


Its in Indiana


----------



## Fockewolfe (Jul 27, 2015)

Wait, I am confused.....did you eliminate the DEF/DPF?I would love to go with a bigger DP but no idea where to get one or who makes that, the midpipe and the tune to eliminate all the stupid DPF.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fleece performance makes a down pipe and race tune


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fockewolfe said:


> Wait, I am confused.....did you eliminate the DEF/DPF?I would love to go with a bigger DP but no idea where to get one or who makes that, the midpipe and the tune to eliminate all the stupid DPF.


Yes no more dpf or def


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

Search member Danny5 for his extensive build thread. Lots of useful info there.


----------



## 72specialized (Apr 24, 2016)

I just picked up a 15 diesel. Tinted windows, interior led's. Led headlights. Want to remove the bow-tie from the rear and black out the front one. (Ideas for that would be appreciated). I'm gone do wheels at some point. I want to use the stock wheels for winters and get something else for summer use.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

72specialized said:


> I just picked up a 15 diesel. Tinted windows, interior led's. Led headlights. Want to remove the bow-tie from the rear and black out the front one. (Ideas for that would be appreciated). I'm gone do wheels at some point. I want to use the stock wheels for winters and get something else for summer use.


Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

YES, It's a TDI motor ......


----------

